# Garmin Tactix Bravo vs Fenix 3



## stephen240

Hey everyone. Looking for a debate on the Fenix 3 Sapphire vs the new Tactix Bravo. 

First and foremost, yes I am military and yes I do use NVGs (at least twice weekly, my job is cool lol). 

My issues with the extra 100 dollars for the Tactix bravo include:
1) I've never needed a watch to have NVG mode, I think it would be cool but most watches aren't bright enough to blind you while wearing NVGs. 
2) I don't do any jumpmaster stuff, so I wouldn't need it. 
3) How good is this coating on the bezel for scratch resistance? Every watch I've ever had gets scratched on the bezel. I do a lot of mechanical work and hardly ever take my watch off. 

So watches I've had before: Casio PRW-1500 and PRW-3000. Loved both, first one got crushed and second one was "misplaced". This is why I'm even considering these because I need a replacement for my dearly departed 3000. I use a Garmin 401 for wrist gps but would love to have everything I use all in one. 

All in all, will the Tactix Bravo really worth the extra 100 or am I just too excited about a "tactical mode" 

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## rationaltime

I have neither watch, but here is my opinion.

As you know the Tactix and the Fenix have nearly the same functions.
So, it is mostly about appearance. I prefer the "tactical" look of the Tactix.
However, in the NVG environment it seems the sharp ends of safety wire
and the cut off ends of cotter pins scratch and catch you at every
opportunity. You don't lose much blood and the marks heal, but the 
accumulating marks on your watch remind you of the hazards. I think
the black coating on the bezel will get scratched. I would choose
the titanium case of the Fenix. When you find the time, you can renew the
surface by taping over the crystal and applying Scotchbrite to the case.

Well, that's my opinion.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## stephen240

rationaltime said:


> I have neither watch, but here is my opinion.


Rational, safety wire and cotter pins are the devil. I'm so happy you put it that way! I really appreciate your opinions, and that's the kind of stuff that's leaning me more towards the Fenix 3. Plus I bet it will be updated more frequently then the Tactix Bravo


----------



## Michael.B

stephen240 said:


> Plus I bet it will be updated more frequently then the tactix Bravo.


The Garmin fenix 3 and tactix Bravo share identical software. They are considered by Garmin, software-wise, to be the same watch.


----------



## Magan

Well I guess the Tactix Bravo (why not Alpha?!) has a far superior GPS to all other Garmin, hasn't it? The real thing about this watch should be the navigation functionalities...as for the rest, it will just be a question of look & feel I guess.


----------



## Michael.B

Magan said:


> Well I guess the Tactix Bravo (why not Alpha?!) has a far superior GPS to all other Garmin, hasn't it? The real thing about this watch should be the navigation functionalities...as for the rest, it will just be a question of look & feel I guess.


No. The Garmin Tactix Bravo does not have a far superior GPS to all other Garmin. The real thing about this watch is not the navigation functionalities, it's the looks, the scratch resistance, and the night vision goggle mode.


----------



## Michael.B

rationaltime said:


> ...you can renew the surface by taping over the crystal and applying Scotchbrite to the case.


What do you mean by "you can renew the surface by taping over the crystal"?


----------



## BarracksSi

Michael.B said:


> What do you mean by "you can renew the surface by taping over the crystal"?


Read it as, "...you can renew the _case_ surface...", etc. Tape over the crystal to protect it from the Scotchbrite pad while you're brushing the case with the pad.


----------



## Michael.B

BarracksSi said:


> Read it as, "...you can renew the _case_ surface...", etc. Tape over the crystal to protect it from the Scotchbrite pad while you're brushing the case with the pad.


Ah. I'm reading it correctly now. Thank you.


----------



## Magan

Michael.B said:


> No. The Garmin Tactix Bravo does not have a far superior GPS to all other Garmin. The real thing about this watch is not the navigation functionalities, it's the looks, the scratch resistance, and the night vision goggle mode.


Thanks for the info Doc!

With that night vision goggle mode, do you guys think it will be a best seller among the military? In spite of the system of dotation for army stuff etc...


----------

